# Don`t buy land near water folks.........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Everybody likes water and the ocean is pretty but Mother Nature is claiming back what is rightfully hers.
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/miami-beach/article41534928.html


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

:brickwall:


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

The first thing we did when we were considering a move to our new community was to look at the local real estate data base and rule out all properties in the 200 year flood plain.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't worry! I'm sure Obama is writing the check as we speak to help all those poor folks keep their beachfront property.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A number of my friends has homes in an area of town known to the locals as "Alligator Acres". The teens would make a few bucks in the spring canoeing people between high ground and their homes. The houses are all built on piling so as to remain livable even in a flood. 

Some where I have a picture of my friends boat tied up to his front porch. Another picture is of a stop sign just above the water level. The trick to living in a flood plane, or around any other potential disaster, is to plan and build appropriately.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was in school, I learned about flood plains. 

There are many people who totally disregard all the information and concern about living where there might be a problem with water. Too bad for them.

It is like so many things in life, people make decision about things when they know the possible negative outcome. There are many decisions that I make based on the potential outcome. But then, we can't live all of life being in fear and loathing about what the possible outcomes are.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Having property on the water can make you a target too if people can easily go up and down the river or along the lake that you live on. It's different if the lake is small, there aren't a lot of homes on it, and it's far from big cities.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Don't worry! I'm sure Obama is writing the check as we speak to help all those poor folks keep their beachfront property.


I wonder where was Bush,Clinton,Reagan and the rest of the white folks, why is everything has to be so political with you ,is no wonder we will never survived a shtf scenario with this mentality.: wave:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

readytogo said:


> I wonder where was Bush,Clinton,Reagan and the rest of the white folks.....


If they spent any time on this forum, I suspect they would be wondering why someone would post a link to a story and not also copy in the story time after time after time.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Oceans, flood areas (especially close to major rivers), hurricane territory...yup, I get that. But a little lake or a stream might prove useful.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

readytogo said:


> I wonder where was Bush,Clinton,Reagan and the rest of the white folks, why is everything has to be so political with you ,is no wonder we will never survived a shtf scenario with this mentality.: wave:


Um to the best of my knowledge Bush, Clinton, & Reagan don't have access to the checkbook anymore. Perhaps I'm confused. :scratch why does everything have to be about race with you?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

readytogo said:


> I wonder where was Bush,Clinton,Reagan and the rest of the white folks, why is everything has to be so political with you ,is no wonder we will never survived a shtf scenario with this mentality.: wave:


Miami racist....


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

readytogo said:


> I wonder where was Bush,Clinton,Reagan and the rest of the white folks, why is everything has to be so political with you ,is no wonder we will never survived a shtf scenario with this mentality.: wave:


Over a decade ago either John Stossel or Geraldo Rivera did a story about how people build beach homes with cheap flood insurance only to rebuild them year after year, and he used his own beach home as part of the story. Ever since the govt got involved in flood insurance people have been taking advantage of it.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Jim


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's the real question. Why would a guy what to start a thread that says that he wasn't the smartest person by living in Miami.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

We lived thru 2 floods in Michigan and we only lived on the smallest lake... We got out of there... One thing I would like to mention about floods and insurance is the most you can get from FEMA is $250,000... So all those rich elite who live in those million dollar homes are basicly screwed... I do feel for the people who lives on rivers and streams cause most don't have flood ins...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> We lived thru 2 floods in Michigan and we only lived on the smallest lake... We got out of there... One thing I would like to mention about floods and insurance is the most you can get from FEMA is $250,000... So all those rich elite who live in those million dollar homes are basicly screwed... I do feel for the people who lives on rivers and streams cause most don't have flood ins...


The Platte river here in Nebraska floods the low lands almost every spring when the ice jambs up. There's a whole group of "River Rats" that live on the river. 90% of them live in trailers that can be easily removed from the area. But a few build wood frame houses that can't be moved. After every flood they rebuild.

I personally know a few of them. All have one thing in common, they are eternal optimist and they always say it won't happen again. And then it happens again.

This has to be a description of a mentally disturbed person.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> :brickwall:


Yep! Some people are going to do it their way, no matter how many times they have been asked kindly not to. When people keep responding and even doing the work that has been asked of him (and all of us), he will keep on. It is human nature to take the easiest way out, and the more reinforcement people get for it, the more they will do it. Welfare is another illustration!

And I am just stubborn enough that I will not click on a link if there is no posting of the contents.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> The Platte river here in Nebraska floods the low lands almost every spring when the ice jambs up. There's a whole group of "River Rats" that live on the river. 90% of them live in trailers that can be easily removed from the area. But a few build wood frame houses that can't be moved. After every flood they rebuild.
> 
> I personally know a few of them. All have one thing in common, they are eternal optimist and they always say it won't happen again. And then it happens again.
> 
> This has to be a description of a mentally disturbed person.


In what part of Nebraska is this? Obviously it is along the Platte, but what counties? In Denver, along the banks of the South Platte, there are many homeless who camp there. I had someone tell me that some had quite developed bunkers. They have dug out the upper bank and built rooms from found materials, with doors that they can lock to keep others out. The city of Denver does do some running of some off from down by the river, but I do not know which part of the river that is or how often that happens.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> .....And I am just stubborn enough that I will not click on a link if there is no posting of the contents.


Evidently there are a few people.... OK.... primarily one.... .who slaps on a link and moves on to create the next thread where he slaps on a link and moves on to create the next thread...... repeat about 2,000 times.

Anyone who blindly opens a link is just one click away from malware.

I joined this forum in 12/2009 and it took me about a year to even get to 100 posts because I read a lot and waited until I felt I could add something before I joined any conversations. It's (almost) six years later and I have 1,250+ posts.

I guess some people place their value in their post counts. It would be easy to perceive someone joining the forum in, oh... let's say April 2013, and already having almost 2,200 post counts would be more interested in counts, especially when the vast majority of those posts are just a link.

I think the rest of us just don't care about the numbers. IMHO.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Evidently there are a few people.... OK.... primarily one.... .who slaps on a link and moves on to create the next thread where he slaps on a link and moves on to create the next thread...... repeat about 2,000 times.
> 
> Anyone who blindly opens a link is just one click away from malware.
> 
> ...


LOL! I think you are right on! I see two types of counts that people might be after: the number of posts and the number of likes one gets from what they do post. For me, it is information and some social.

There may be a thing about being somewhat anonymous on here and seeing your ideas accepted and liked, where face to face, your looks, your actual speech, your attitude and more might not be as accepted. If someone joins here and finds acceptance by likes and responses, then they are going to keep on posting.

And as I previously said, no matter how many times someone is asked to do something, if there is a "positive" response even when they have not complied, then to hell with those who are trying to set a standard. What they are doing is working for them. It is a power struggle.

Children can be cooperative or resistant. Actually all humans can. Some get attention, albeit negative, for misbehaving. It is a human need to get attention, positive or negative. If someone cannot get positive attention, they will do what it takes to get negative attention. Children misbehave first, because they are trying to get attention. If adults do not give them enough attention, they will seek it in any way they can. That can evolve to power struggles, and then revenge. The 4th or final part of this is for people to disengage. I have seen this in children and adult relationships.

I believe we have some attention seeking and some power struggles going on here. Ever notice the amount of posts started by said power struggler? That is a power trip, IMHO and the crux of this issue is power struggles. It is a thumbing of the nose to show us! And those who haven't really tuned into it, are going to keep reinforcing it, so he wins, in his mind.

Start a post, many people respond, WIN! LEADER! (Not!)

It is no different than how leaders lead, how one can be a pleasure to work for and the next one is evil beyond belief.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> In what part of Nebraska is this? Obviously it is along the Platte, but what counties? In Denver, along the banks of the South Platte, there are many homeless who camp there. I had someone tell me that some had quite developed bunkers. They have dug out the upper bank and built rooms from found materials, with doors that they can lock to keep others out. The city of Denver does do some running of some off from down by the river, but I do not know which part of the river that is or how often that happens.


The Platte river in the whole Eastern third of Nebraska has people living along it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Mother Nature in charge,take a look..........*

Again, the many that enjoy the scenery will have to pay dearly for it; I never understand people and their way of thinking like living near a forest or next to a mountain or the mighty Mississippi . 
https://gma.yahoo.com/california-re...-crumble-184607972--abc-news-topstories.html#


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

there's a section of road between the town i live outside of,and a town go to time to time.in which that area is not far from a river.and is flooded at least most of the time..there.people have built homes high up off of the ground.and the only way to the homes(without swimming) is by the way of boat.only thing about it.is i have no idea to where they park their vehicles..


----------

